# FDNYEMS Rant - I'm bored, so I posted this(just being honest)



## 46Young (Jul 9, 2009)

http://fdnyemswebsite.com/

Funny stuff, though I can't vouch for it's accuracy. For the most up to date material, scroll down and click on to "latest rants".


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 9, 2009)

God his ranting annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 9, 2009)

it is definitely worth reading if you have the time.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 9, 2009)

The sole destroyer of my desire to work for FDNY...


----------



## Meursault (Jul 10, 2009)

I think I've seen this before. It's decidedly ranty, but he makes solid points. Even when he isn't making good points and is just trashing FDNY, he's amusing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"fascist little elves". That is all.


----------



## Onceamedic (Jul 10, 2009)

He's telling it like it is.

Fire has strangle our so called "profession" in the crib.  I am overeducated for paramedicine and undereducated for anything else in medicine.  The vast numbers that I transport to an already overwhelmed ED that I could triage IF I had more education and an expanded scope of practice, which I cannot have because every time those requirements are proposed, our heroes with axes kill it.  It's pretty hard to know all about hoses and stuff AND enough medicine to really make a difference. 

The frustration and anger I feel is making me look my age.


----------



## phabib (Jul 12, 2009)

Working in New York would be amazing. The fact is EMS is considered second class in a lot of places, not just there. What's going on there does piss me off but not to the point of never considering work there.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 12, 2009)

phabib said:


> Working in New York would be amazing. The fact is EMS is considered second class in a lot of places, not just there. What's going on there does piss me off but not to the point of never considering work there.



NY is a good place to BE from, but not to spend your life or career. If you want to do FDNY EMS, you'll probably have a good chance of being hired. Use them for a few years(or 5 to be vested), and use them for a resume booster. It's an awesome job for a few years or so, but you'll eventually be fed up with the bs. If you have any serious considerations about trying out FDNY EMS, give me a PM and I'll tell you what I know.
FDNY EMS used to be NYC EMS under NYC HHC. Working conditions were a lot better prior to be absorbed by FDNY. It drove many to hospital based 911 providers. A FDNY medic is set to graduate from the Fairfax FRD at the end of this month. Attrition is high there. 

Your learning curve will be steep in NYC, you'll be like a machine in no time. Do it, and take your skills somewhere with a better retirement and working conditions. That's what I did. IT's ALL ABOUT THE BEST RETIREMENT! I can't stress that enough. When I'm 60 I'll use the DROP money to pay off my second and/or third house, and live comfortably on my pension, which I can count on until I die.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 12, 2009)

46Young said:


> Your learning curve will be steep in NYC, you'll be like a machine in no time. Do it, and take your skills somewhere with a better retirement and working conditions. That's what I did. IT's ALL ABOUT THE BEST RETIREMENT! I can't stress that enough. When I'm 60 I'll use the DROP money to pay off my second and/or third house, and live comfortably on my pension, which I can count on until I die.



I agree with this, unfortunatly by the time I get 5 years in FDNY, all EMS will be run by fire. 

I will probably get detoured.  Ill get flagged down for the sick job and spend retirement at my 89.


----------



## phabib (Jul 13, 2009)

46Young said:


> NY is a good place to BE from, but not to spend your life or career. If you want to do FDNY EMS, you'll probably have a good chance of being hired. Use them for a few years(or 5 to be vested), and use them for a resume booster. It's an awesome job for a few years or so, but you'll eventually be fed up with the bs. If you have any serious considerations about trying out FDNY EMS, give me a PM and I'll tell you what I know.
> FDNY EMS used to be NYC EMS under NYC HHC. Working conditions were a lot better prior to be absorbed by FDNY. It drove many to hospital based 911 providers. A FDNY medic is set to graduate from the Fairfax FRD at the end of this month. Attrition is high there.
> 
> Your learning curve will be steep in NYC, you'll be like a machine in no time. Do it, and take your skills somewhere with a better retirement and working conditions. That's what I did. IT's ALL ABOUT THE BEST RETIREMENT! I can't stress that enough. When I'm 60 I'll use the DROP money to pay off my second and/or third house, and live comfortably on my pension, which I can count on until I die.




Sounds good to me. Do they take Canadian paramedics? I don't think I could afford the city for that long but I would love 5 years there.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 13, 2009)

no canadian medics allowed.  They accept medics that a NYS certified and passed thge NYC Remac exam.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 13, 2009)

Why would any Canadian PCP or ACP (save maybe the Pt'ers with BCAS) want to go to NYC? Take a close look at their pay/benefits and working conditions and then their protocols. I'll keep my excellent pay/benefits at a progressive third service in a province with decent education standards any day.


----------



## phabib (Jul 13, 2009)

WolfmanHarris said:


> Why would any Canadian PCP or ACP (save maybe the Pt'ers with BCAS) want to go to NYC? Take a close look at their pay/benefits and working conditions and then their protocols. I'll keep my excellent pay/benefits at a progressive third service in a province with decent education standards any day.



Mainly for the NYC experience.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 14, 2009)

phabib said:


> Mainly for the NYC experience.



If you mean living in NYC, that I understand, but that might be a hard work visa to get, let alone a job. Wanting to make a career with FDNY-EMS, not so much. Plenty of urban experience to be had with TEMS and $38/hr is a way better base pay for BLS. From your profile, I'm guessing you don't currently work in Canada or were educated here. Anyways, I won't push the point, to each their own career path.

Cheers,
- Matt


----------



## Mishka (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey all. I ran into this website a few days ago myself. The usual FDNY "blah blah we better than all voluntary ems" thing. Its been going on for god knows how long already. NYC is a great place to work and get good experience and see and do fun stuff. 
P.S. NSLIJ 46Y out of Forest Hills I guess  Mike-46E/46F


----------



## phabib (Jul 14, 2009)

WolfmanHarris said:


> If you mean living in NYC, that I understand, but that might be a hard work visa to get, let alone a job. Wanting to make a career with FDNY-EMS, not so much. Plenty of urban experience to be had with TEMS and $38/hr is a way better base pay for BLS. From your profile, I'm guessing you don't currently work in Canada or were educated here. Anyways, I won't push the point, to each their own career path.
> 
> Cheers,
> - Matt



Did EMT-B in Colorado. Starting PCP in Ontario in September. I'm a citizen of both countries so I'm fine work wise.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 14, 2009)

*Funny how history bites its own heiner.*

NYC had the first dedicated urban rescue and first aid service, but is was the _*Police Dept's*_. EMS, devised by the NHTSB (not the AMA nor the NREMT, but the everloving Department of Transportation), was staged out of fire depts because they had the distribution, infrastructure, and dedicated public servants to get it going.

FD isn't trying to crib-strangle EMS aborning, EMS is feeling professional growing pains and trying to get out of the nursery.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 14, 2009)

Mishka said:


> Hey all. I ran into this website a few days ago myself. The usual FDNY "blah blah we better than all voluntary ems" thing. Its been going on for god knows how long already. NYC is a great place to work and get good experience and see and do fun stuff.
> P.S. NSLIJ 46Y out of Forest Hills I guess  Mike-46E/46F



I last worked there 10/07. I worked T1 Mon/Sat nights. I worked with Jim Brangan and Kirk Francis regularly. I talk to Dennis Vargas occasionally. I did 46Y bfore they moved the 89 off of Nat'l and Rosey. It was a lot more fun before the move, from what I've heard. I did 46 Eddie before and during medic school. Good times.

Funny thing, the FF's would say that they would rather have voluntary EMS treat them instead of FDNY EMS. The FF's never gave us the cold shoulder and were actually cool with us.

Go to the quality EMS agencies thread and tell me if the info I gave is still accurate, and add some current info if you don't mind.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 14, 2009)

I chose "46Young" as I felt that I learned the most working on that bus. Plenty of nursing homes, good GCP/LIE mva's, nice traumas in Corona, Jackson Hts, LIC on occasion, a population of socioeconomically disadvantaged with typical cardiac, respiratory, and diabetic emergencies.

 46 Eddie was great for the same reasons, as well as entertaining EDP's. We had to help restrain four beliggerent drunks in a row on Young at Elmhurst one night. I've had a knife pulled on me several times while assessing the "unconscious" intox.

The learning curve dropped dramatically when I left NY, as it's typical for a medic unit to have one medic only, and run mostly low priority BLS job types. The number of legit jobs, ALS or BLS, are few and far between, mostly 911/medicaid abuse wherever you go.


----------



## Mishka (Jul 14, 2009)

You'll probably be surprised to find out that they (FDNY) have moved 46Y yet again. They used to be on 108st/Rosie and now they sit on QB/57Av right by Ex H39. Yes, they did close and city lost all those units so 46Y is on old 46X 89. We have gotten a new unit in the west, 46F. In reality its old St. Johns 46G, we even sit on the same spot 57av/99st. Its a fun unit, I love working it (T3 Thu/Fri) No more T1s because of infinite wisdom of FDNY, they moving everyone to 12hr tours now. If you want to send any regards to anyone there, be my guest, i'll be happy to deliver them. Best regards, Mike.


----------



## Mishka (Jul 14, 2009)

im sorry i couldnt find that quality ems thread myself. If you can link me to it, i'll appreciate it. Thanks. Mike.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 14, 2009)

Mishka said:


> You'll probably be surprised to find out that they (FDNY) have moved 46Y yet again. They used to be on 108st/Rosie and now they sit on QB/57Av right by Ex H39. Yes, they did close and city lost all those units so 46Y is on old 46X 89. We have gotten a new unit in the west, 46F. In reality its old St. Johns 46G, we even sit on the same spot 57av/99st. Its a fun unit, I love working it (T3 Thu/Fri) No more T1s because of infinite wisdom of FDNY, they moving everyone to 12hr tours now. If you want to send any regards to anyone there, be my guest, i'll be happy to deliver them. Best regards, Mike.



That's what Jim B told me. Hopefully you won't be forced to take an additional interfacility tour if the hours force you to drop one in 911. I recommend Rosa's on 69th st near Grand Ave for pizza.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's the thread:

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=13483

Show the Charleston post to others so they'll learn from my mistakes. I'll post about Fairfax when I want to bump the thread.


----------



## Mishka (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh no actually nowhere close, I get moved tothe city on 99% of my Soysset tours. Rosa's awesome, I eat there every other day. Food is still great, neighborhood is still a lot of fun. In between 46E/F and 39F in Brookldale it's still loads and loads of entertainment.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 15, 2009)

If NSLIJ had both a pension and union, I probably never would have even looked elsewhere, let alone moved down south. I still miss working 911 there, and I would look to go back per diem if they didn't require two tours per pay period. It would give me a reason to go back up every so often. For a career I highly, highly recommend a spot with both a pension/union.

BTW, I used to work Flushing per diem, 52X and occasionally 51V/51W when available, being close to home. Hard to get hours there.


----------

